

Snowden: US govt has been hacking HK and China for years.  - teawithcarl
http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/article/1259508/edward-snowden-us-government-has-been-hacking-hong-kong-and-china

======
bas
"Snowden said that according to unverified documents seen by the Post, the NSA
had been hacking computers in Hong Kong and on the mainland since 2009. None
of the documents revealed any information about Chinese military systems, he
said.

One of the targets in the SAR, according to Snowden, was Chinese University
and public officials, businesses and students in the city. The documents also
point to hacking activity by the NSA against mainland targets."

I can only think that he's planning on defecting. This statement alone would
imprison him for decades.

------
mckoss
New claim that NSA regularly "hacks" into network routers to get access to
traffic without the permission of the router owners.

